# New NYX Slide On Pencil Swatches



## Annelle (Jul 20, 2011)

So I had a visit to the NYX Cosmetics headquarters recently, and had a chance to swatch all of their brand new Slide On Pencils.

I just wanted to share with you guys!

They've got 18 colors, including a dark matte black, and a bunch of bright colorful colors.  After the rub test, they seem to have better staying power than 24/7 (and I LOVE my 24/'s), and they're CHEAPER too.

They're the same type of consistency as the UD 24/7's, except (and I was super impressed by this) the stay on power is a LOT stronger.  I've swatched all of them on my arm, and I had a side-by-side comparison of the 24/7 next to it.  Then after a few minutes, I rubbed hard enough to take the 24/7 off completely, but the NYX was still halfway there.  (Anybody who has 24/7 knows that they have good staying power and are hard to rub off, so this was some serious rubbing)

The colors and swatches from left to right:
Azure - baby blue
Sunrise Blue - Royal blue
Green Papaya - Lime green
Esmerelda - green apple green
Tropical Green - Dark forest green
Purple Blaze - really pretty purple
Pretty Violet - similar color purple as Purple Blaze, but has a blue duotone to it (You can see it on the picture with flash, but not as much in sunlight. It's easy to see in person, since you can see it in movement.)
Pink Suede - baby pink
Jewel - maroon
Glitzy Gold
Golden Bronze
Golden Olive
Brown Perfection - matte brown
Black Sparkle - matte black with silver sparkles in it
Platinum - pure silver
Gun Metal - dark dark grey with silver shimmer
Jet Black - matte black
Pure White - matte white

Clicking on any of the pictures should pop up a larger image.

The Pencils:







Just a size comparison next to an (almost new) UD 24/7.  Both pencils say .04 oz/1.2g





Swatches with Flash:





Swatches with Sunlight:





And the final test...NYX Tropical Green is on the left, UD 24/7 in Lucky on the right.  The liners were allowed to set for 5+ minutes.  I did a thumb rub across the liners, hard enough to tug on the skin.  By the 4th swipe, the UD 24/7 was almost gone.  I put the original picture on the bottom again just to compare back to the top.  A good half of the NYX was rubbed off, but it's significantly more than the UD.





I might try the swiping again with my other UD's to see if maybe Lucky just wasn't so lucky, but I hope you guys like the swatches.

I think that these are available at some online stores, but I know that they'll be available at Ulta stores this fall.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this! I was regretting not buying all the urban decay 24/7 pencils, and this makes me soooo glad that I held off. I will probably buy every single one of these nyx pencils.


----------



## jeanarick (Jul 20, 2011)

Fantastic post Annelle!!  I've been curious about the UD 24/7 liners and wanted to try them, but the price tag was a little steep for me.  I will definately be trying the NYX liners now that I've seen this.  Thanks so much for taking the time to share this with us.


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jul 20, 2011)

So excited to pick these up now.. I figured NYX was coming out with some new pencils soon since all of their older ones were being clearanced out at Ulta. YAY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luluperu (Jul 20, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm jealous! I do love the colors.


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 21, 2011)

The 1st &amp; probably only liner i really want is the Platinum    Love it!!!!!!!!  I also love the fact that they all stay on &amp; last long at a great price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    Gotta get that platinum!!!!!


----------



## Annelle (Jul 21, 2011)

I need to do a new rub test.  I kept the swatches on my arm all day yesterday just to see how well they held up.  They held up beautifully until the night (although I don't rub the back of my arm a lot during normal activity).

I did, however, notice that the Tropical Green color was the one line that lasted the absolute longest when I was washing off ALL the swatches, so I might have just coincidentally picked the strongest color for my rub test.

I will say though, that when we interviewed Stila at IMATS, they said that the fashion trend that we'll be seeing on the runway this year will be that nice dark forest green color for eyeliners, so maybe that's a good thing if that's the longest lasting collor they have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll try to test it again with my UD white, black, and brown colors to see if they hold up any better.


----------



## mxld (Jul 21, 2011)

Oooo, so excited to see this!!! Expecially since Jet Black looks like a dupe for Perversion. I'm sure they are cheaper than UD eyeliner but does anyone know how much they will be selling them for?


----------



## Annelle (Jul 21, 2011)

$8 each on NYX's site...usually the other sites that sell NYX have them for a bit cheaper than what's on the official site, too.  (Ulta seems to usually match NYX's pricing, I think)

http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/products/eyes/eye-pencils/slide-pencil


----------



## Bhevarri (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the swatches! Need to pick a few of these up &lt;3


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice!! Thanks Annelle!!


----------



## chichichobits (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh wow these are pretty I love NYX products. Did you go to headquarters as a special guest or can anyone go ? Where is the headquarters located---in NY or CA?


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! Only $8/ea?!? That's such a good deal and the colors look so beautiful.  UD 24/7 pencils are my HG's. It would be sad to leave them behind, but that deal is hard to resist! LOL Thanks for the info and update on the new items coming out.  It's obvious how much work you put into this for us, thanks so much!


----------



## Luluperu (Aug 27, 2011)

I'll have to get some, I'm so happy they are only $8!


----------

